

Is your work better than kittens? - dangelov
http://betterthankittens.com

======
duiker101
while it's a wonderful idea and I love it, it has one problem. No matter your
work, you can't beat kittens.

And also the work images sometime don't load.

~~~
bulte-rs
Unless your work incorporates multiple kittens. Moar kittens > One little cat

------
prawks
Right frame isn't loading properly when it progresses to the next one for me
(on Chrome), so I get a kitten or a black screen. Pretty easy choice.

~~~
dangelov
It sometimes takes a while for the photo on the right to load, but eventually
they do (at least for me, i'm on Opera)

------
epochwolf
One problem. The kittens are loading much faster than the other images. This
might be skewing the results.

------
joekrill
I'm confused on how to vote. Intuitively I think I click on whichever I think
is better. But when I hover over the the non-kitten, it gives me a weird
message like "Get Real", "Are You Blind?", "Not Now, Not Ever", and "Not
Likely". Which kind of leads me to think that I'm voting for the kitten even
when clicking on the non-kitten?

~~~
FeloniousHam
I've clicked a few, and I still don't get which way I'm voting. Dumb user or
bad UI?

------
mjolk
Caution, NSFW content.

~~~
erikig
Which also happened to be the only work that is better than kittens, go
figure...

------
svantana
Good idea, but ideally it should use machine learning to try to show as
interesting stuff as possible to each user, based on results of earlier
answers. I.e., if I choose the non-kitten, show me something (statistically)
related to that.

(Not sure what goes on behind the scenes, but it did feel very random and not
very adaptive to my previous decisions)

------
ArekDymalski
Love the concept. But the descriptions like "Oh, come on!" or "Are you sure?"
are confusing. And actually pushing people too much towards joking.

------
robodale
Maybe this could be transitioned to some sort of live split testing platform
or something...otherwise, I don't see much value to it other than show-and-
tell.

------
jesskerca
Highly allergic to cats, of all ages and sizes. Regardless of my work, it will
always be better than kittens.

------
deelowe
Huh. Definitely wasn't expecting porn to show up when clicking this link...

~~~
dangelov
I wasn't expecting it to show when I posted it either. It was mostly people's
work. I've seen it posted on quite a few places, so I'm guessing the surge of
posts and lack of (or insufficient) moderation did their thing.

------
pnathan
Someone uploaded a puppy as the constrast vs kitten.

------
zytek
I love it.

------
cynoclast
I don't click clickbait.

